# Feinter l'App Store, pour une même appli sur ses 2ibidules?



## Ardienn (20 Décembre 2011)

Slt à vous, 

J'ai une question. Je pense bientôt me prendre l'application : "les chevaliers de Baphomet- The Director's Cut HD". Or cette application coûte 2,99 euros sur iphone et 3,99 euros sur Ipad. 

Or depuis ios5 quand je télécharge une appli sur l'un de mes appareils, il est directement installé sur l'autre (iphone et ipad). 

Que faire? si j'achète la version sur iphone à 2,99 est ce que j'aurai l'appli (a 3,99) directement sur ipad en économisant 1 euro? Ou la version iphone sur ipad?


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Décembre 2011)

Si tu achètes l'appli iphone tu pourras la visionner sur ton ipad...Mais avec la définition iphone ! (à la limite tu pourras doubler l'écran...Mais pas sur)
Si tu veux l'appli spécialement adaptée à l'ipad il te faudra repayer !


----------



## Ardienn (21 Décembre 2011)

Ok, merci pour l'info. Donc autant prendre l'appli ipad pour l'avoir sur iphone.


----------

